
Ask HN: Programming job interview books? - jason_slack
I&#x27;m about to start interviewing for c++ programming jobs. I haven&#x27;t been on a technical interview in 6 years. I&#x27;d like to start studying 1-2 problems each day, work through them and see what I know easily and what I don&#x27;t. Even after 25 years of c++ I still get nervous about interviews. I read the Stroustrup and Meyers books when they come out and I tend to understand them.<p>I&#x27;d like a real, rubber hits the road book, preferably with solutions in c++.
======
mindcrime
If it were me, I'd probably consult _Cracking The Coding Interview_ [1], and
the Robert Sedgewick _Algorithms in C++_ [2][3] books. That and maybe spend
some time practicing on Leetcode, Hacker Rank, Project Euler, etc. Skiena's
_Algorithm Design Manual_ [4] could also be good.

[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-
Programming...](https://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-Programming-
Questions/dp/0984782850)

[2]: [https://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Parts-1-4-Fundamentals-
Str...](https://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Parts-1-4-Fundamentals-
Structure/dp/0201350882)

[3]: [https://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Part-Graph-3rd-
Pt-5/dp/020...](https://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Part-Graph-3rd-
Pt-5/dp/0201361183/)

[4]: [https://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena...](https://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/dp/1849967202/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1542224330&sr=1-3)

